# Small shunting / switching layout



## Boischaut (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello happy members!
I started to build a small shunting layout (8" x 4'). I used Trix C track (my favorite brand). This layout can work in H0 scale too. All your comments, advices and criticism will be greatly appreciated. Photos speak better than words. Have fun ! Hope I posted at the right place but I'm not really sure...


----------



## Boischaut (Dec 20, 2020)

I slightly changed the track plan because I want to run my H0 stuff. Now it's a switching layout.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

Nice and simple. Hope you get a lot of enjoyment from it.


----------



## Boischaut (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. The KISS principle (Keep It Simple Stupid) applies on all my layouts. The famous rule#1 applies too.


----------

